# 1972 GTO / LeMans Question



## BNZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Hi,
I may be purchasing a 1972 Pontiac LeMans Sport (or, at least, that's how the seller is labeling it). Since I've always wanted to own a true GTO, I plan on cloning this into one. The car already has a GTO front bumper on it (painted and everything). All that's left aesthetically is to get some GTO emblems and put them on the car. Here's my question: how exactly can you indentify a "true" GTO from 1972? Of course from 1966-1971 a true GTO could be identified by a 242 VIN. In '72, however, the GTO was once again an option package for the LeMans. From my research, I don't see any way to identify it as being a factory "GTO optioned" car via the VIN alone. So other than a factory build sheet, would there be any way to distinguish the car between a factory LeMans Sport and a GTO optioned car? (Not that I want to fool anyone, but if all it needs is a 400 engine and the proper emblems to be a "true" GTO, so to speak, then I'd be incredibly happy.)

I truly appreciate your insight and input. Thank you.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

This is the only way to tell what it was born as: PHS Historic Services
If it wasn't born a GTO it never will be a true GTO......


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

A LeMans Sport might be more rare then a GTO!!


----------



## BNZ (Mar 24, 2010)

Thanks for the info 68greengoat. First of all, though, I just want to say that that's a sweet 68 you've got in your sig. I'll be honest, if I could have any car, it would be a 1968 Pontiac GTO. Right now, though, those are hard to come by (and for good reason). But I digress.... Anyhow, I totally agree that if it wasn't born a GTO, it will never truly be a GTO, but for me right now, this is about as close as I can get until I have the dough to bag me a real deal Goat. 

To Rukee: that's very interesting, why do you say that? Is it because most people either purchased the base model LeMans or put down the extra cash to get the GTO option package? If it's true that a LeMans Sport could be more rare, would it be a mistake to attempt to "clone" it (or, at least, would it hurt it's overall value)?

Again, thanks for the insight, I appreciate it.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

BNZ said:


> Thanks for the info 68greengoat. First of all, though, I just want to say that that's a sweet 68 you've got in your sig. I'll be honest, if I could have any car, it would be a 1968 Pontiac GTO. Right now, though, those are hard to come by (and for good reason).


Thanks..... Between the '68/'69 more people desire the '69. Not sure why. But that's fine by me. Maybe because it was the first year for the Judge. I think the '68 has more character..... More old school. Wing windows, ign. in the dash, no padding on dash or steering wheel except for the dash pad itself etc..... Although, I did own a '72 LeMans. It was a grrrreat car!


----------



## BNZ (Mar 24, 2010)

68greengoat said:


> Thanks..... Between the '68/'69 more people desire the '69. Not sure why. But that's fine by me. Maybe because it was the first year for the Judge. I think the '68 has more character..... More old school. Wing windows, ign. in the dash, no padding on dash or steering wheel except for the dash pad itself etc..... Although, I did own a '72 LeMans. It was a grrrreat car!


Wow, you take the words right out of my mouth. Those are the exact reasons why I like the '68 over the '69 (and really any other model year). Don't get me wrong, the '69 would probably be my second choice, but the '68 combines that awesome look with a little old school style thrown in for good measure.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

My friends locally prefer the'69's...I'll take a '68 any day. As said, the wing vents, the older style intrerior, and, to me, real emblems, not stickers. I also think the grille and tail lights look a lot cleaner. Same reason I like the '68 and '70 Chargers over the '69's....I just don't care for that "line" in the middle of the grille....


----------



## Gran Turismo (Jan 12, 2010)

You have to be careful not too spend a great deal of money cloning a GTO from a base model such as Hi spec 400 or correct spec at least' posi trac' wheels' GTO badges' interior options etc.. and of cousehen restoring the car to top condition because that kind of project with correct parts will end up costing you whatyou could acquire a rough real Goat would in the long run. 
I see it alot in the Mopar circles going from 6s or 318s to 440 etc.. and full restos on clones that will never be Bona fide and not command the residual value.
keeping lemans models and alike original seems the better option for the future' very clean base cars are being bought up for their correct year related parts for high end rare GTO /Pontiac restorations' date coded trim parts etc.. There wont be many left.


----------



## xcmac26 (Dec 1, 2008)

if you really do have a LeMans Sport, keep it that way. there's tons of Goat clones on the road, not many folks with a stock trim LeMans. I get compliments from everyone who knows their ass from their elbow for keeping it as true to stock as possible (unknowingly bought it with a 400). Those who aren't in the know love it for the fact that it's still a muscle era car with the right look, sound, etc. 

do what you want, but I say keep it a lemans...of course, i'm biased


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

68 to 72 converts are super sweet cars in any trim and the coups are not to far behind. I am a Camaro guy by heart though 67rs all the way.


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

The last show I was at, there where hundreds of Chevy's, 10 Pontiacs, 5 GTOs, and one Lemans Sport-mine. I put the GTO hood on because it looks better, but that's about it. Dare to be different.


----------

